# New Millennium PT 111 PRO



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

New to this part of the forum. Just picked up a brand new PT111 pro (9mm) . Brought it home, disassembled it and cleaned off all of the shipping grease. Looks like a solid little gun, a little bigger but very similar to my KAHR CW9.
The shop I purchased it from has an indoor range and gave me 30 min of range time, so hopefully I will take it out for a test run next week. Have a good one.


Bigjoedo


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I also recently bought one. Did the same...took it home and hosed it out with gunscrubber. Oiled it and waited to shoot it. 

When I did, I was pleasantly suprised. I thought it would have a bit more kick for such a small and light gun. It is actually pleasant to shoot. After a few hundred rounds (without a single problem) I am finally getting used to the Heine sights. It is different than the standard 3 dot or frame sights. Just put that front sight right up there on what you want to hit and align the rear end.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

bdp2000,


Thanks for the reply. God willing, I am going to the local inside range tomorrow.

Bigjoedo


----------



## topcat (Feb 15, 2009)

*pt111 pro millenium*

Purchased my Taurus PT111 Pro a few weeks ago and had my first opportunity to shoot it 2 days ago. 
I was impressed with the gun as far as the recoil and overall handling.
I probably fired 200+ rounds with my groups holding a little left of center.
I also like the grip and magazine extension which gives people like myself with big hands something to hold on to.

That being said, when I broke the gun down for cleaning, I found one of the grip pins had been severed (part # 5.2 on the schematic).
This problem has been discussed on the Internet previously.
Looks like the pins are made of plastic polymer instead of metal.
I am taking it back to the dealer where I purchased the gun and see how Taurus handles the problem. I hope Taurus has developed a fix for this known problem !

For those of you who own one of these guns, check your pins. The gun will continue to shoot but for how long ??


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Howdy,

Took the PT111 to the range today. I really like the heine site. I kept my pattern tighter than ever before. Shot 150 rounds without a hickup. Nice little gun. 


Joe


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nicely done!

Topcat, I hope your issue is fixed in a timely manner.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

topcat said:


> That being said, when I broke the gun down for cleaning, I found one of the grip pins had been severed (part # 5.2 on the schematic).
> This problem has been discussed on the Internet previously.


I must be overlooking it - I can't find it on the exploded diagram. Which pin is it?

I have an old generation 1 PT111. What generation of the PT111's have problems with this? All of them?


----------



## HandGunNewbie! (Dec 13, 2008)

Bigjoedo said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to this part of the forum. Just picked up a brand new PT111 pro (9mm) . Brought it home, disassembled it and cleaned off all of the shipping grease. Looks like a solid little gun, a little bigger but very similar to my KAHR CW9.
> The shop I purchased it from has an indoor range and gave me 30 min of range time, so hopefully I will take it out for a test run next week. Have a good one.Bigjoedo


BigJoeDo, i got mine couple of weeks ago...really like it...but will be putting on aftermarket sights on it for sure...Williams Firesights more than likely, unless i find something better in the next couple of days...here is mine:

Bo



Pic of the Fire Sights:


----------



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

*Mags*

Hey all,

I just purchased one of these myself this past weekend at the gunshow. I'm wondering if anyone knows if you can either buy mags w/o the finger extension or find a regular base plate to replace the extension.

Personally, I love the extrensions on the mags but I just like to have as many carry options available and haveing a flush mag might give me some more options.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

GunConvert said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just purchased one of these myself this past weekend at the gunshow. I'm wondering if anyone knows if you can either buy mags w/o the finger extension or find a regular base plate to replace the extension.
> 
> Personally, I love the extrensions on the mags but I just like to have as many carry options available and haveing a flush mag might give me some more options.


I've got somewhat the same question. I have an old gen I PT111 and I wanted a flush base plate magazine for it. Anyone know where I could find one of those?


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I've heard that the 24/7 mags are interchangeabale, so if those have a flat baseplate, I'll bet you could swap them out.

If you want a 17 round mag for your pt111, just get one for a 24/4. It sticks out a bit, but it works!


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll second that; I tried my Dad's 24/7 mag in my pt111 and it works flawlessly!:smt023


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Just ordered a PT111 Millenium Pro today. Can't wait for it to arrive.:mrgreen:


----------



## HandGunNewbie! (Dec 13, 2008)

macgulley said:


> Just ordered a PT111 Millenium Pro today. Can't wait for it to arrive.:mrgreen:


Can't stress it enough...clean it...and then clean it again, lube as appropriate and you will not be disappointed!

Bo


----------

